# HELP - Need a lie for doctor



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi guys

Long story short. Went to doctor a couple of weeks ago for my bad acne on back and shoulders. He asked if I had taken steroids and I said no 

I told him i'd taken a fat burner but couldn't remember the name. He prescribed antibiotics and told me to come back and he would give me something else if they dont work but he also asked me to find out the name of the fat burner!!!

I'm trying to get accutane and wondered what fat burner I can tell him I took. Appointment is today at 16.50....

I'm sure i'm gonna get slated for this but any help is appreciated 

UPDATED FROM POST 32....


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

t5


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

green tea and caffeine


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

go on any supplement site and take your pick of over the counter stuff


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Say it's for your gf

Ms Tess Tosterone


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

just tell him but say you do not want it on your notes!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

soob the dug said:


> just tell him but say you do not want it on your notes!


I'm sure not all doctors would agree with that as they could lose their job.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

you could blame it on something like epistane which is a legal prohormone maybe?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Say it's for your gf
> 
> Ms Tess Tosterone


 :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Uk_mb said:


> t5


I told the doctor I couldn't remember the name. I'm gonna feel like a nob going in there - with him expecting me to say a long scientific name and I come out with T5....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just give him any legal name, or mutter something unintelligable.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

say it was a legal t booster!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Just say Tribulus terrestris and MET-RX thermo burn.

If you ask me he already knows your on the shiz ! Might as well just tell him and listen to the lecture :yawn:

Even better make up a really generic name like "thermo testo fat burn 3000 xs" and say it whilst grinning like a maniac ... :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Just say Tribulus terrestris and MET-RX thermo burn.
> 
> If you ask me he already knows your on the shiz ! Might as well just tell him and listen to the lecture :yawn:
> 
> Even better make up a really generic name like *"thermo testo fat burn 3000 xs" and say it whilst grinning like a maniac* ... :lol:


 :lol: Sh!t that was funny. Nearly spat my pasta out my mouth. I am gonna say that to him! Wish i could secretly film it for sh!ts and giggles 

I'm definately gonna say it and try not to laugh. Reps!!!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Why lie in the first place?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Mate my sister is a competitive BB and did a similair thing, she is massive for a bird and blatanty on this shiz and told the doctor it was creatine and weetabix :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fat said:


> I'm sure not all doctors would agree with that as they could lose their job.


My doctor did 

Just buy the tane, getting tane off doctors is like getting blood out of a fvcking stone


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Why lie in the first place?


1 - I don't want steroids on my medical file.

2 - I don't want him to get all arsy on me.

3 - I don't want him to sort of go "you brought this on yourself" and treat me differently or not as well as he would other patients.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Why lie in the first place?


maybe doesnt want gear use on his records


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

LeedsTC said:


> My doctor did
> 
> Just buy the tane, getting tane off doctors is like getting blood out of a fvcking stone


I know what you mean. To be honest, i'm not gonna let this keep dragging on for months. If i see no sign of being referred when i see him today or if i think i'll be kept waiting months and months, then i will just buy it myself


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> 1 - I don't want steroids on my medical file.
> 
> 2 - I don't want him to get all arsy on me.
> 
> 3 - I don't want him to sort of go "you brought this on yourself" and treat me differently or not as well as he would other patients.


It's also good to have a good relationship with your doctor because if your in this game for the long run then getting regular check ups and tests is a must!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

paddy86 said:


> maybe doesnt want gear use on his records


Exactly


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

TIMMY_432 said:


> It's also good to have a good relationship with your doctor because if your in this game for the long run then getting regular check ups and tests is a must!


Yeah there's another reason. I do want to do it the right way but don't want to keep waiting.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

In that case then kind of "incinuate" (is that right) as in tell him without directly saying it, surely he cant put speculation in his notes ??

Say something like my diet and supplement use must be making my body be in an anabolic state causing a rise in my testosterone and relevant side effects IE bacne.

And that you wear the same t-shirt to train in constantly and sweat alot.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> In that case then kind of "incinuate" (is that right) as in tell him without directly saying it, surely he cant put speculation in his notes ??


like use the word supplement instead of steroids you mean?


----------



## choked (Jan 16, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> I know what you mean. To be honest, i'm not gonna let this keep dragging on for months. If i see no sign of being referred when i see him today or if i think i'll be kept waiting months and months, then i will just buy it myself


excuse my ignorance but what is tane?


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe you could ask to be referrered to a dermatologist, if you say you train hard, take supplements and have suffered with acne for years, but it's never been this bad. I don't see why you wouldn't get the help you need. Also as said above, you could tell him you've used prohormones in the past along with the fat burner.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

tane = accutane - Acne treatment.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Maybe you could ask to be referrered to a dermatologist, if you say you train hard, take supplements and have suffered with acne for years, but it's never been this bad. I don't see why you wouldn't get the help you need. Also as said above, you could tell him you've used prohormones in the past along with the fat burner.


I'm going to ask him today about accutane or if he can't prescribe it then I will ask to be referred to a dermo


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Good luck dude, hope you get it sorted.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

chickenlegs said:


> Good luck dude, hope you get it sorted.


thank you mate. will update in a couple of hours


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

JUST BEEN PRESCRIBED TETRALYSAL 300mg!!!!!

Doctor said I do have cystic acne. He said if the above works then go back in 8 weeks, but if it does nothing, go back in 4-6 weeks! I asked about accutane. He said it would work but HE can't prescribe it and it's "3rd line". Big side effects blah blah blah!!!!.

He said we have to try this first.....


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

I told my diabetologist I was taking steroids and he gave me the big lecture, and said, "So are you going to stop taking them then?" and I just sat there and looked at him for a few seconds and said.. "no" lol - felt like a right tosser seems as though he just gave me a big list of health risks, but I know they kind of exagerate it and probs not asbad as they make out when done properly.

Anyway, he then said ok do you want me to write to your GP so they can monitor you whilst you are on them, I said yeah luvly jubly lol!

Never went for tests like, next time I went, it was for gyno >.< which brough on yet another lecture but this time from a witty sarcastic doctor ughh so that was my last "steroid related" trip to the docs!

Sorry for rambling lol just my little story


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

John506 said:


> I told my diabetologist I was taking steroids and he gave me the big lecture, and said, "So are you going to stop taking them then?" and I just sat there and looked at him for a few seconds and said.. "no" lol - felt like a right tosser seems as though he just gave me a big list of health risks, but I know they kind of exagerate it and probs not asbad as they make out when done properly.
> 
> Anyway, he then said ok do you want me to write to your GP so they can monitor you whilst you are on them, I said yeah luvly jubly lol!
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dont take it say it didnt work then might get it next time


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

kingdale said:


> dont take it say it didnt work then might get it next time


Ooohh I like that idea


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

IMO you shouldnt have lied... He is your GP and you should let him know what you have been taking.

hes not going to tell your mother.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Don't know if its ever an issue but what if your prescribed meds that don't mix with roids and can cause further problems?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> 1 - I don't want steroids on my medical file.
> 
> 2 - I don't want him to get all arsy on me.
> 
> 3 - I don't want him to sort of go "you brought this on yourself" and treat me differently or not as well as he would other patients.


1. Why not, people have worse things on record.

2. He is a Doctor not Jeremy Kyle.

3. So if you smoked and got cancer would he respond like that?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> JUST BEEN PRESCRIBED TETRALYSAL 300mg!!!!!
> 
> Doctor said I do have cystic acne. He said if the above works then go back in 8 weeks, but if it does nothing, go back in 4-6 weeks! I asked about accutane. He said it would work but HE can't prescribe it and it's "3rd line". Big side effects blah blah blah!!!!.
> 
> He said we have to try this first.....


Call me old fashioned but how about you take your doctors advice and use what he's given you?

How do ou know it won't work unless you try it?


----------

